# My insurance has been on pending for the past 5 days now what could be the problem?



## Omolaw (May 19, 2020)

My insurance has been on pending for the past 5 days now what could be the problem?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Pandemic.


----------



## Omolaw (May 19, 2020)

So what can I do so I can work


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Omolaw said:


> My insurance has been on pending for the past 5 days now what could be the problem?


UBER LAID OFF OVER 6,000 EMPLOYEES.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Omolaw said:


> My insurance has been on pending for the past 5 days now what could be the problem?


Did you let it expire ?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

They fired all their employees??? Just a thought.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> They fired all their employees??? Just a thought.


They did and its almost impossible to talk to somebody if needed !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I finally updated my insurance yesterday, it had expired on the 7th of this month. and Uber sent me an official ”let’s reactivate your account” email. 

I was shocked at how quickly it was approved. Less than 5 minutes. It's never ever been that quick, it usually took 2 or 3 days to approve it. I used to update my insurance when I knew I wouldn't be driving for a few days due to the amount of time it took.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It took them 3 days to approve my driver license photo. Seems safe to say they are a little behind with manual document checking work.


----------

